# TUNZAFUN's projects



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

amt 93 ranger stx. rims n tires r from tha tokyo drift 70 monte. not much done other than cuttin wheel wells out n a lil shaving/puttying









70 monte. body n tha process of gettin completely shaved. what rims look better? these...









or these?









undercarriage









interior done n testors flat light tan n gloss red









dash. steering wheel from tha revell corvette c5r


----------



## Roesart (Jun 30, 2008)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The second set of rims looks way better. 
Glad you finally started that Ranger. THat shits gonna be dope!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2008, 12:08 AM~12555711
> *The second set of rims looks way better.
> Glad you finally started that Ranger. THat shits gonna be dope!
> *


its been started 4 at least a couple months. jus gotta finish it up now lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a lil somethin for inspiration on the ranger


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

those projects are coming along well! i like the second set of rims


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks alot 4 tha comments fellas


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2008, 06:14 PM~12562043
> *heres a lil somethin for inspiration on the ranger
> 
> 
> ...


that ranger is badass homie! def gets tha creative juices flowin lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

i was lookin thru my models stuff n happen 2 come by 1 of my old projects-amt 75 duster









viper powered


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

NICE WERK BRO KEEP IT UP  . THE CHROME ONES LOOK BETTER ON THE MONTE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice dart sport, but take that big ass hood scoop off


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah really especially if theres no function lol


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Shave the bodyline on the Ranger too. It'll give it a cleaner look and make everything flow together more smoothly.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 1 2009, 03:16 AM~12575226
> *nice dart sport, but take that big ass hood scoop off
> *


its a project i started when i was like 16. i guess i thought it was cool lol ill prolly redo it anyway


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 1 2009, 03:24 AM~12575258
> *Shave the bodyline on the Ranger too.  It'll give it a cleaner look and make everything flow together more smoothly.
> *


yea i got that planned homie. its n tha midst of gettin completely shaved lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

been along ass time since i updated. not much done. havent really been n tha building mood lately. hope 2 change that soon :biggrin: anyway i got this done a couple weeks ago. glued on an amt 96 explorer front clip onto my ranger. needs 2 b redone. goes down into a slope as u can see from tha pics :rant:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

you package went out today, conf is 

0308 0660 0000 8336 6289 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2008, 03:14 PM~12562043
> *heres a lil somethin for inspiration on the ranger
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2009, 03:31 PM~13804702
> *you package went out today,  conf is
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 8336 6289 :cheesy:
> *


good lookin homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 1 2009, 04:41 AM~12573681
> *i was lookin thru my models stuff n happen 2 come by 1 of my old projects-amt 75 duster
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stuff but I dont feel the wheels homie!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 7 2009, 08:32 AM~13812631
> *Nice stuff but I dont feel the wheels homie!
> *


had 2 keep wit tha viper theme homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 12 2009, 12:08 AM~13550124
> *been along ass time since i updated. not much done. havent really been n tha building mood lately. hope 2 change that soon  :biggrin:  anyway i got this done a couple weeks ago. glued on an amt 96 explorer front clip onto my ranger. needs 2 b redone. goes down into a slope as u can see from tha pics  :rant:
> 
> 
> ...


This will look cool as hell when it's done Bro. Keep workin on it. Dont give up cause I really want to see this bad ass creation


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

been a long ass time since ive updated! havent had much time 4 buildin since my father passed (r.i.p.). been handlin family biz n workin my ass off goin n 5am-1 most days :angry: . anyway, i started a new project sum time ago. its tha amt 66 nova ss resto mod. im goin 4 a mild street machine/restored look. jus goin 4 a clean simple build :cheesy: 











nothin really special done 2 tha engine. everythings basically box stock other than a detail master holly dominator carb. also got a parts by parks prewired distributor and an amt 67 camaro air cleaner planned 4 this lil 327. painted model master chevy engine red, testors aluminum and flat black



















heres where tha body is at rite now. got it primed and lil putty smeared. still gotta sand n go thru all that b.s before it starts lookin good lol thinkin bout paintin it a light blue or maybe silver. hell im not even sure lol still got a long way 2 go on this project not 2 mention tha 70 monte and ranger i got goin on


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nova looks good bro. Hope everything is well with you homie. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2009, 11:22 PM~14655461
> *Nova looks good bro. Hope everything is well with you homie. Sorry to hear about your loss.
> *


appreciate it james. its def tha hardest thing ive ever had 2 face but tha pain will get better n time


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know what you are goin through. I lost my mom back in 97, 2 weeks after my 22nd birthday. You never really get over it, but you move on in time. You need anything, dont hesitate to hit me up bro.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 06:32 PM~14662488
> *I know what you are goin through. I lost my mom back in 97, 2 weeks after my 22nd birthday. You never really get over it, but you move on in time. You need anything, dont hesitate to hit me up bro.
> *


thanks alot man. means alot


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

anytime bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nova looks good bro. I like the resto look on this! Nice to see just a clean and simple build goin on. Keep it up Bro. :thumbsup:

On another note, sorry to hear about your pops bro. I am glad to hear you are doing ok handling your business. He's sittin next to the man, and waiting to be with you again bro. Keep your head up and stay strong.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 3 2009, 09:31 PM~14664433
> *Nova looks good bro. I like the resto look on this! Nice to see just a clean and simple build goin on. Keep it up Bro. :thumbsup:
> 
> On another note, sorry to hear about your pops bro. I am glad to hear you are doing ok handling your business. He's sittin next to the man, and waiting to be with you again bro. Keep your head up and stay strong.
> *


thats exactly wut im doin. stayin strong thru all this. cant stop livin gotta go on livin my life. thanks alot fellas 4 tha comments


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got a couple updates 2 tha nova. got tha chassis done. prolly start on tha interior sumtime tomorrow










good pic of tha dragcitycasting.com cowl hood


















oh my god can it be? tunzafun ACTUALLY puttin in sum work? :biggrin: lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The Nova is looking good bro.  


But how can you have The wack as Cards as your aviator and an ATLANTA hat? Either way they both suck. GO DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 17 2009, 03:39 AM~15385042
> *The Nova is looking good bro.
> But how can you have The wack as Cards as your aviator and an ATLANTA hat? Either way they both suck.  GO DODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> *


lol im really not into sports at all bro. i bought tha hat cuz it looked cool and i gotta rep my hometeam! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 17 2009, 12:31 AM~15384992
> *got a couple updates 2 tha nova. got tha chassis done. prolly start on tha interior sumtime tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


Tha Nova is lookin good bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 17 2009, 07:04 AM~15385781
> *Tha Nova is lookin good bro!!
> *


x2. Keep it up


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

first time workin wit flocking. i like tha way it came out but ill probably be addin more later on










dash looks a lil shitty which is y im dunkin it and startin over :tears: 










will post more pics tomorrow when i get my camera charged. im really not diggin tha interior rite now so im probably jus gonna dunk it all n redo it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really good. I like the way the flocking turned out bro. That dash dont look half bad bro. But Im sure you'll make it look 10X better next go around.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 09:05 PM~15507989
> *That looks really good. I like the way the flocking turned out bro. That dash dont look half bad bro. But Im sure you'll make it look 10X better next go around.
> *


yea i kinda rushed it. im just gonna drop her in sum good ol brake fluid n make that shit look real good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got tha interior bout 95% done on tha nova. gonna add a few details soon









steering wheel and shifter from tha amt 67 camaro. subs from a dubcity diecast


















good shot of tha scratchbuilt aluminum exhaust tips


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got my nephew into building wit his uncle. ive been tryin 4 a couple years and finally was able 2 get him 2 build. hes lovin it! hes 14  









this is tha kit hes workin on








and this is where hes at as of rite now. not bad 4 his first model


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

this will be my next project-92 silverado shortbed. got this and a black one off ebay for i think 15-20 bucks a while back


















not gonna do anything crazy wit this. jus gonna do a nice street cruiser/custom. thinkin of lowering it on 20's or 22s, scratchbuilt roll pan, billet grille and billet-style wheels


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That should be a bad ass build brotha.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 12:38 AM~15532658
> *That should be a bad ass build brotha.
> *


gonna see wut i can do with it and build my skills along tha way :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

really no updates on tha nova since tha last time. 

went 2 wally world n got sum paint for it tho. kylon bright idea. not sure if u can tell but its sorta like a custard yellow. should look decent on this lil chevy  










while there i also found sumthin ive never seen before. im sure its been around a while but its tha first time ive seen it and its cool as shit! :biggrin: its a spray can gun that sorta resembles a real spray gun. it was less than 3 bucks so i said why not lol

















hopefully tomorrow after i work i can finally get sum color on tha nova. tired of not havin any time to myself to build :angry: ill post pics if i do


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

U never seen them pistol grips? Lol. Helps ur fingers from hurtin, but makes ur whole hand hurt. Hahaha


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 09:49 PM~15667149
> *U never seen them pistol grips?  Lol.  Helps ur fingers from hurtin, but makes ur whole hand hurt. Hahaha
> *


naw i really havent. goes to show u i dont build much :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 14 2009, 07:52 PM~15667172
> *naw i really havent. goes to show u i dont build much  :biggrin:
> *


shit. They made those for taggers, not model builders. Lmao.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2009, 09:57 PM~15667206
> *shit. They made those for taggers,  not model builders. Lmao.
> *


lol still cool tho. i can at least give it a try. if it sucks...hey it was like 2.42 lol

thanks again for tha hood/grille bro. gonna look real good on my promo


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 14 2009, 08:02 PM~15667237
> *lol still cool tho. i can at least give it a try. if it sucks...hey it was like 2.42 lol
> 
> thanks again for tha hood/grille bro. gonna look real good on my promo
> *


Trigger should just work out fine. Seen them being sold on model hobbies website as well...it prevents getting cramps in your fingers. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

started a new project (like i really need another one :biggrin: ). 

this is pretty much wut its gonna look like. gonna scratch a roll pan in place of the stock bumper and shave the body trim, add a billet grille and probably paint it some sort of deep dark red with a tan interior.









sittin on rims from the chevy ssr. also lowered it a bit by breakin off the tabs on the underside of the body  









hood from the c3500 street machine, courtesy of lowandbeyond


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That should look sick bro!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 09:21 PM~15904894
> *That should look sick bro!
> *


hope so. hopin to actually FINISH this one :biggrin: lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks good on them rims :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 7 2009, 10:08 PM~15905613
> *looks good on them rims :biggrin:
> *


hells yea they do :cheesy: u wouldnt happen to have the wheel backs to them would ya?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

naw i got the rims a while back from my homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 7 2009, 07:21 PM~15904894
> *That should look sick bro!
> *


x2.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 7 2009, 09:06 PM~15904656
> *started a new project (like i really need another one  :biggrin: ).
> 
> this is pretty much wut its gonna look like. gonna scratch a roll pan in place of the stock bumper and shave the body trim, add a billet grille and probably paint it some sort of deep dark red with a tan interior.
> ...


I got a rollpan from the c3500 street machine if you want it. I won't be usin it, I don't like rollpans.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

appreciate the compliments fellas  

grim if u dont want that rollpan ill def take it. should look good on there


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 7 2009, 10:25 PM~15905874
> *appreciate the compliments fellas
> 
> grim if u dont want that rollpan ill def take it. should look good on there
> *


PM me your addy.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Updates? :0 

U find them parts for ur import build yet?


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

that silverado is awesome. i havent seen that body style silverado yet. i want one. i got sum badass wheels that i think would go good on it.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 07:21 PM~15952351
> *Updates? :0
> 
> U find them parts for ur import build yet?
> *


naw i aint messin with that buildoff. i screwed up on my chassis. i really wanted to but dont have much time for building any more. that why i rarely have updates :uh:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Dec 12 2009, 12:40 AM~15955855
> *that silverado is awesome. i havent seen that body style silverado yet. i want one. i got sum badass wheels that i think would go good on it.
> *


appreciate it. i have another one (black) but i cut the front clip off for a future caddy conversion


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got some more updates on the silverado. i was originally gonna go with the ssr wheels and a maroon or burgundy paint job but that all changed when i found a set of HH slim 20's gold d's in one of my old projects i had :biggrin: gonna use those instead and prolly paint it dupli-color mirage purple/green flip flop. got a lil bit more done to it since the last update


mocked up on the d's and the stance im goin for

















got the interior flocked. me personally i think it looks shitty, bein as this is only my 2nd flock job. but then again im prolly just bein a lil more critical on myself than i should be :0 seats pulled from an amt 96 explorer









dont know if u can tell but i shaved the side trim off to give it a nice smooth, subtle, custom look









thats it for now. gonna hit the bench here shortly and hopefully get this sumbitch done soon :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good bro, can't wait to see it in paint.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2010, 12:27 AM~16347171
> *Looks good bro, can't wait to see it in paint.
> *


u and me both. its been too cold here to even think bout paint. hopin it warms up sometime soon so i can get it done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro. The flocking takes time to get it, but youll get the hang of it. It looks good though from what I could tell.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks j. ima keep at it. thats the only way im gonna get any better at building is to keep practicing and tryin new things


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 19 2010, 10:25 PM~16347135
> *got some more updates on the silverado. i was originally gonna go with the ssr wheels and a maroon or burgundy paint job but that all changed when i found a set of HH slim 20's gold d's in one of my old projects i had :biggrin: gonna use those instead and prolly paint it dupli-color mirage purple/green flip flop. got a lil bit more done to it since the last update
> mocked up on the d's and the stance im goin for
> 
> ...


save that hood if ur gonna run wires and flip flop paint. It just dont flow imo.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

yea i kinda thought bout that too low. i think i mite keep it anyway to give it a sleeper look :dunno: give that hint of "hey he must have somethin serious under the hood" :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got the interior bout 90-95% done. only thing else to do is add a billet steering wheel and some misc. details (cds, magazines, fuzzy dice, etc). brush painted testors flat light tan with tan flocking








scale dreams cd player decal








stock steering wheel aint stayin long. gonna cop me a billet joint from scaledreams as soon as i get some extra cash  









lil group photo of all my current projects. hopin to get these finished within the end of the year. also not sure if im gonna body drop the lil red or pro street it :dunno: any suggestions?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 20 2010, 10:54 PM~16358114
> *scale dreams cd player decal
> 
> 
> ...


BRO ! TIME TO BE HONEST ! LISTEN AND GROW ! 

THE DETAILS ON HERE ARE SLOPPY ! SLOW DOWN AND MAKE SURE YOU KEEP IT STRIGHT , CLEAN , AND MAKE SURE THE AREA YOUR DETAILING IS COMPLETE DONE ! IT WOULD LOOK BETTER NOT DETAILED AT ALL IF ITS DETAILED LIKE THIS !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

appreciate the honesty mini. i know its a lil sloppy. i used a nail of some sort with a tad bit of paint on the end to detail it. it was the only thing small enough i had to detail these tiny ass buttons/guages. this is definitely my weakest point in building. any suggestions on how i can make it look better?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 20 2010, 11:26 PM~16358562
> *appreciate the honesty mini. i know its a lil sloppy.  i used a nail of some sort with a tad bit of paint on the end to detail it. it was the only thing small enough i had to detail these tiny ass buttons/guages. this is definitely my weakest point in building. any suggestions on how i can make it look better?
> *


GO TO THE DOLLAR STORE ! GRAB A BOX OF TOOTH PICKS ! THEY WILL WORK BETTER THEN YOU THINK ! SHIT ! EVEN IF YOU CAN ONLY AFFORD 1 DETAIL BRUSH WHICH IS ABOUT $3.00-$6.00 BUCKS WILL HELP YOU OUT ALOT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SHIT ! YOU CAN ALSO GET YOU A SET OF SHARPIE FINE TIP MARKERS TO HELP DETAIL !


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 09:55 PM~16358917
> *SHIT !  YOU  CAN  ALSO  GET  YOU  A  SET  OF  SHARPIE  FINE  TIP MARKERS    TO  HELP  DETAIL !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2010, 11:55 PM~16358917
> *SHIT !  YOU  CAN  ALSO  GET  YOU  A  SET  OF  SHARPIE  FINE  TIP MARKERS    TO  HELP  DETAIL !
> *


ive never even thought about a sharpie. they come in soo many damn colors now that thatll work pretty good. im def gonna try that. ive tried toothpicks in the past. theyre alright but pretty much give me the same results as the nail i been using


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16358114
> *
> 
> lil group photo of all my current projects. hopin to get these finished within the end of the year. also not sure if im gonna body drop the lil red or pro street it  :dunno: any suggestions?
> ...


Nice trucks and projects bro, as for the lil red either would look good on it. I got one I mite b doing later this yr.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

appreciate it wes

i feel the same way. ive never seen a body dropped lil red nor a pro streeted one (not in scale at least). mite end up doin both. i have another lil red kit compltet awaiting to be built


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 21 2010, 09:03 PM~16371085
> *appreciate it wes
> 
> i feel the same way. ive never seen a body dropped lil red nor a pro streeted one (not in scale at least). mite end up doin both. i have another lil red kit compltet awaiting to be built
> *


Yea I havnt seen one either, but you gonna beat me to it lol :biggrin: , u do some badass work so i kno u will do it justice either way


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

i try  im def still a rookie by any means. theres alot i still need to learn but maybe i can actually finish a build this year lol


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

, id like to c some pix of the pro touring monte carlo u have listed


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

nice builds man


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 19 2010, 10:25 PM~16347135
> *got some more updates on the silverado. i was originally gonna go with the ssr wheels and a maroon or burgundy paint job but that all changed when i found a set of HH slim 20's gold d's in one of my old projects i had :biggrin: gonna use those instead and prolly paint it dupli-color mirage purple/green flip flop. got a lil bit more done to it since the last update
> mocked up on the d's and the stance im goin for
> 
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the comments homies


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 22 2010, 07:27 PM~16379065
> *, id like to c some pix of the pro touring monte carlo u have listed
> *


The only pics I have of that Monte are the ones I have in here. Only thing I've done on it is shave all the trim and got most the interior done. I plan on gettin back to it here soon :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 23 2010, 09:55 PM~16390897
> *The only pics I have of that Monte are the ones I have in here. Only thing I've done on it is shave all the trim and got most the interior done. I plan on gettin back to it here soon :cheesy:
> *


Cool be looking for it :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

well its too damn cold to paint here so in order to keep the building mood goin, i pulled out an old project and put in some work :cheesy: 

got the bed of my ranger bout 70% done. just gotta finish up the rear, add some tailights, smooth the bed floor and add some wheel tubs


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

also would like to get everyones opinion on a current project  

thought bout changin up the wheels on the silverado, but not sure what set i should go with....

hoppin hydros 20's









revell 67 chevelle 18's









revell 69 camaro 18's









or amt escalde ext 22's


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ide go with the camaro 18's they look like a nice 20'' really


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hell yeah the camaros. i want sum of those


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

appreciate the input fellas. camaros it is


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

:biggrin: 

u ever get ur glasshouse?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 10 2010, 09:44 PM~16578386
> *:biggrin:
> 
> u ever get ur glasshouse?
> *


YESSIR AND GOT RIGHT TO CHOPPING THAT 76 SHIT CLEAN OFF... :0 

OH YEAH AND I PICKED UP YOUR S-10 TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

good shit man  

whenever u get caught up with ur shipping id like to get at least a couple more kits from ya. ive been eyeballin that box chevy for a minute now :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 10 2010, 10:29 PM~16577417
> *revell 69 camaro 18's
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

appreciate it grim. wishin it was warm weather round here that way i can go ahead and call this thing...


  DONE!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

X100 on the camaro rims bro, and that ranger bed is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks alot homies. means alot comin from the big dawgs


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro. The Camaro rims are the best choice on there.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 12 2010, 12:46 AM~16589656
> *Looks good bro. The Camaro rims are the best choice on there.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

ok broskis after a few months with no updates (and no building mood) ive finally got it back after lookin at everyones projects/builts and gathering some inspiration and motivation :biggrin: 

did a lil work to my silverado promo tonite 

here is wut i was originally shootin for-just a mildly customized street truck









then i got to lookin at it and thought "hmm...this bitch would REALLY look good layin rocker :biggrin: 









started by cuttin the front wheelwells out, as well as the rears. still gotta do the passenger side on the front
















these wheels are more than likely stayin on the truck, unless i can find somethin to top em. my only complaint is that theyre too damn skinny (see above pic) :uh: 








also did a mockup with both the stock hood and cowl hood. was leanin more towards the cowl hood at first, but im goin with the stocker just cuz it gives it a more sleeker, subtle look
































fyi, that grille aint gonna be stock for long. gonna replace it with a billet piece










and here is the stance she'll have. looks ALOT better slammed, no? :cheesy: might shave the door handles/tailgate handle but not really sure yet.








plannin on paintin it testor's de ja blue one coat lacquer. hopin to have it completed by july in time for the derby city shootout


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice start bro...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats gonna be sick bro, u need any tips on a frame or wat not jus hit me up


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't forget to shave the trim off the front bumper.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+May 6 2010, 11:04 PM~17414734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. this is just gonna be a curbside so im not really goin all out on it. might add a bedcover anyway, however i could use some good tips on frame buildgin. plan on tryin it with my ranger and a couple other projects :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 6 2010, 11:11 PM~17414845
> *Don't forget to shave the trim off the front bumper.
> *


i actually overlooked it. lol appreciate it grim


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I always look for the little stuff like that. It's the small stuff that makes the build.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 6 2010, 09:11 PM~17414852
> *
> thanks bro. this is just gonna be a curbside so im not really goin all out on it. might add a bedcover anyway, however i could use some good tips on frame buildgin. plan on tryin it with my ranger and a couple other projects  :biggrin:
> *


For sure bro. jus hit me up when ya working on it :biggrin:. Try to get a Mitre box by Xacto if ya dont have one though :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+May 6 2010, 11:18 PM~17414966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do. might be takin a trip to hobby lobby later so ill pick a mitre box up there


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

That's lookin sweet so far. I think the cowl looks real good on there, but if your just gunna curbside it then go with the stock.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looking good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks fellas


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

For the homie.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 23 2010, 03:37 PM~17578208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: appreciate it bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

havent built much lately but i do have a couple updates to the sliverado :0 

shaved the front spoiler/air damn from underneath the bumper, that way itll lay out real nice all around :biggrin: 



























roll pan i got from evil c. fits so snugly it ALMOST doesnt need glue :0 



















gonna get alotta hate on this but fuck it!  up coming project 

elco ss on 28" dub trump spinners









gonna get painted boyds true blue pearl, which is a pretty close match to the dust shields on the wheels


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 23 2010, 04:07 PM~17578946
> *gonna get alotta hate on this but fuck it!    up coming project
> 
> elco ss on 28" dub trump spinners
> ...


NICE


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 23 2010, 07:03 PM~17579243
> *NICE
> *


thanks bro. hows that sonoma comin along?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 23 2010, 05:43 PM~17579488
> *thanks bro. hows that sonoma comin along?
> *


GOT FROM THE BODY LINE DOWN SPRAYED GLOSS GREEN, THEN GOIN BACK AND SPRAYIN THE TOP FLAT BLACK, AND FINISH IT OFF WITH A SILVER STRIPE TO SEPARATE EM, THE INT. IS BEIGE, AND IM SPRAYIN THE UNDIES AND MOTOR BLACK TOMMOROW AND ADD SOME CHROME AND GREEN TO THE MOTOR, AND MAYBE A COUPLE THINGS SILVER UNDERNEATH :biggrin: SO ITS COMIN ALONG GREAT. STILL GOT THE CATALINA 1/2 WAY DONE AND THE SILVERADO NEEDS BODY WORK


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 23 2010, 06:07 PM~17578946
> *havent built much lately but i do have a couple updates to the sliverado  :0
> 
> shaved the front spoiler/air damn from underneath the bumper, that way itll lay out real nice all around  :biggrin:
> ...




Sweet been looking for them rims for min


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+May 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17579619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. i got em off a jada "donk, box, and bubble" caddy brougham


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 7 2010, 12:01 AM~17414689
> *ok broskis after a few months with no updates (and no building mood) ive finally got it back after lookin at everyones projects/builts and gathering some inspiration and motivation  :biggrin:
> 
> did a lil work to my silverado promo tonite
> ...




Im liking this one Matt.... You should keep the cowl hood on it though :biggrin: makes it look Lean and Mean


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 23 2010, 06:17 PM~17579750
> *damn bro sounds like ur puttin in some serious work over there  :wow:
> *


ITS GONNA LOOK KILLER WHEN IM DONE, I GOT SOME 24S FOR IT, BUT ITS GONNA SIT STOCK SO THE WHEELS FIT PERFECT IN THE WHEEL WELLS


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17579778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta see that! shits gonna be dope :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 23 2010, 06:32 PM~17579868
> *gotta see that! shits gonna be dope  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I THINK ILL BUMP MY HOMIES TOPIC AND LET IT GET SOME FRESH AIR :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Well managed to squeeze a lil bit of work in tonight on my Caddy. This was originally gonna be my build for the box stock buildoff but I didnt make the deadline due to moving :uh: but that aint stoppin shit! Still gonna get this thing done no matter wut :biggrin: 

dont think i posted very many, if any pics of my progress, but heres where I'm at as of now









interior aint perfect but it works for me  

























im VERY happy with the way the paint came out. this is the first time ive layed down a decent paint job. that was always my weak point in building :uh: 

after 2 coats of color. Dupli-Color Flash Red

















after 2 coats of clear
















3 coats of clear


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2010, 12:03 PM~18307827
> *Looks good bro...
> *


appreciate it j


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2010, 09:03 AM~18307827
> *Looks good bro...
> *


X2


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Paint looks good dude. Are you using sharpies or paint for the interior?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 23 2010, 04:07 PM~17578946
> *havent built much lately but i do have a couple updates to the sliverado  :0
> 
> shaved the front spoiler/air damn from underneath the bumper, that way itll lay out real nice all around  :biggrin:
> ...


shit i bean looking all high and low and stell cant find tham dubs. how can i get my hands on tham? what store our thay at? i need some for my lax ls400 :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Aug 14 2010, 12:53 PM~18308088
> *Paint looks good dude. Are you using sharpies or paint for the interior?
> *


combination of the two. all the tan and red is paint and the brown and black are done with sharpies  thanks bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 14 2010, 06:26 PM~18309804
> *shit i bean looking all high and low and stell cant find tham dubs. how can i get my hands on tham? what store our thay at? i need some for my lax ls400 :biggrin:
> *


i got em off a diecast i THINK i got at toys r us like 3yrs back


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Caddy looking good homie


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 14 2010, 07:42 PM~18310085
> *Caddy looking good homie
> *


appreciate it bro. hopin to finish her up sometime in the next couple days. itll be my first finished build since 2007 :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job on the paint Matt.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 14 2010, 07:42 PM~18310085
> *Caddy looking good homie
> *


appreciate it bro. hopin to finish her up sometime in the next couple days. itll be my first finished build since 2007 :0


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 14 2010, 07:48 PM~18310109
> *Nice job on the paint Matt.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro. came out alot better than i thought it would


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice to c u bak at the bench bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 15 2010, 12:07 AM~18311299
> *Nice to c u bak at the bench bro
> *


good to be back. rarely get time to myself anymore. plus my bench is out in the garage now so on hot days i dont even think bout fuckin with it til i get a decent fan! :uh: :angry: :biggrin: ill get back in the swing of it eventually tho and ill be takin progress pics along the way :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

well finally got done with the caddy a lil while ago. not a very good build but its all good. its a cheesy kit anyway :uh: im just glad to FINALLY get a build done for the year. my first one in 3yrs! :0 as soon as photobucket quits bein gay and gets done with their site maintenance ill post pics


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 2 2010, 01:33 AM~18467370
> *well finally got done with the caddy a lil while ago. not a very good build but its all good. its a cheesy kit anyway  :uh: im just glad to FINALLY get a build done for the year. my first one in 3yrs! :0  as soon as photobucket quits bein gay and gets done with their site maintenance ill post pics
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

well here she is as promised  now keep in mind this aint no contest quality build. there are scratches here and there in the paint, but im ok with it. its my first serious attempt at a paint job. ill get better and grow as i get used to it  










do's open mayne!









decided to black all the lenses out usin my trusty ol black sharpie :biggrin: 


















got dat kang kong n da trunk :0 


































oh and also found some better rollers for the promo silverado. good lookin lil d


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 2 2010, 09:46 PM~18474404
> *well here she is as promised    now keep in mind this aint no contest quality build. there are scratches here and there in the paint, but im ok with it. its my first serious attempt at a paint job. ill get better and grow as i get used to it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 2 2010, 10:00 PM~18474544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

appreciate it tonio


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 2 2010, 09:46 PM~18474404
> *well here she is as promised    now keep in mind this aint no contest quality build. there are scratches here and there in the paint, but im ok with it. its my first serious attempt at a paint job. ill get better and grow as i get used to it
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good too me :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out nice bro... Great work...


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

awesome caddy build. Def. diggin the rollers on the silvy!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Sep 3 2010, 06:13 AM~18476612
> *awesome caddy build. Def. diggin the rollers on the silvy!
> *


X2 !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That promo is sitting sick! Looks good!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 3 2010, 06:00 AM~18474544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 3 2010, 05:46 AM~18474404
> *well here she is as promised    now keep in mind this aint no contest quality build. there are scratches here and there in the paint, but im ok with it. its my first serious attempt at a paint job. ill get better and grow as i get used to it
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some killa ass ride over there!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

appreciate it fellas :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Lil sum sum i just started workin on for the wagon buildoff  

Goin the pro touring route with this one. Keepin it stock on the outside (maybe shave the emblems, smooth out the roof, etc) and doin modern touches on the interior and chassis/engine









Gonna have a 95 zr1 subframe with lt5 engine









Cut the gas tank and spare tire well out. Gonna replace it with some plastic sheet. I nice lil fuel cell will sit flush into the cargo area on the inside


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be sick Matt!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 9 2011, 04:00 PM~19828443
> *Thats gonna be sick Matt!!!
> *


Im tryin bro! Also thinkin about opening the doors/tailgate on this one. Never attempted it so i'll have to muster up the courage!  lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Got some color on my Camaro promo. Came out alot better than I gave myself credit for  Please excuse the blurry pics. Ill get some better ones when I get a chance









Got a nice shine already...with no clear. Cant wait to see how she turns out when I slap that Wet Look clear on there! :biggrin: 









Hopin to have this one done soon. Aint gonna be nothin but a quick build. Alot of yall will prob throw up in ur mouths a lil when u find out how Im doin this one up, but Ill let yall see whats up when I finish her up!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What color is that? Looks good matt


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that caddy looks good and i like that silveraldo allready lol


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20245181
> *What color is that?  Looks good matt
> *


Thanks bro. Its Testor's Boyd's True Blue Pearl. The color looks amazing under the light!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 2 2011, 11:12 PM~20245217
> *that caddy looks good and i like that silveraldo allready lol
> *


Thanks alot bro. Thank reminds me, I need to get that Silverado finished already! :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 9 2011, 02:18 PM~19828081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: I like...updates? :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 2 2011, 11:16 PM~20245248
> *:run: I like...updates?  :happysad:
> *


Thanks bro  Naw thats exactly how it sits as we speak. Im gonna get back on it...hopefully tmw. I stopped messin with it b/c I messed up the chassis, but now that I think about it it should be an easy fix


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Builds looking good


----------

